# 94 Sentra 'system replacement hints



## FoUrBaNgEr (Dec 26, 2005)

MY whole soundsystem in my car is stock. Sad, isn't it? I need hints on what could replace it.... the radio itself and especially the back speakers. 

What can you guys recommend for back speakers? Something preferably nice and loud and can withstand some bass. Also, is there anything I can put in my dash that I won't have to swap the wiring harnessess?

Thnx.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

tsk tsk. You will definately wanna get a harness that plugs into the factory harness and comes out like the universal radio colors. Much better than trying to hard wire it into the factory wires. Also, its like 4 bucks at most. You will not need a kit to install the stereo because it is an iso mount and a 1 din sized radio will slip right in. There are several different choices on speakers. its best to go listen to them at a store and pick you speakers. the fronts are 6 1/2s or 6 3/4s. I have 6 1/2s in my back deck, not sure if anything else would fit. Uhh... i love my infinities, they rock. But don't let my decision hold you back. Pioneer or alpine would be my choice for a deck though.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

FoUrBaNgEr said:


> MY whole soundsystem in my car is stock. Sad, isn't it? I need hints on what could replace it.... the radio itself and especially the back speakers.
> 
> What can you guys recommend for back speakers? Something preferably nice and loud and can withstand some bass. Also, is there anything I can put in my dash that I won't have to swap the wiring harnessess?
> 
> Thnx.


Just buy a metra or any other brand harness for your car, should be anywhere from 9-18 dollars. They are cheaper online but im willing to go to an audio shop or CC and pay the extra for convinievce. 

Are you looking just to improve your system or are your back speakers blown? You arent really going to get any decent amount of clean bass from speaekers that will fit in the rear deck. I would suggest upgrading the front speakers and adding a subwoofer for some bass.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, let's see, you can always try to rip out a 1 din radio from another nissan from the same era, but you will have the same thing, so just go get a metra harness, and some 6.5 speakers, i have pioneer 4 ways all around in my car, and they give decent bass for a speaker. but, unless you cut out the deck lid on the rear, you will be stuck with ugly speaker covers.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Dustin said:


> but, unless you cut out the deck lid on the rear, you will be stuck with ugly speaker covers.



agreed. I didn't have stock back speakers, so mine have pretty infinity speaker grills 

Also, a sub would be the best way to really get some bass going. 6.5s will put out decent bass, but nothing worth noting or hearing for that matter.
Also, if you do put in a sub, some sound deadening is being called for.


----------



## FoUrBaNgEr (Dec 26, 2005)

ga16freak said:



> Are you looking just to improve your system or are your back speakers blown?


The speakers arent blown but they can't give me the power I want. To swap out the back speakers, can I go through my trunk or do I need to take out my whole back seat?? My friend has a 2000 Hyundai Sonata and we had to gut his whole back seat to change his back speakers.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

dont wry bout the back stage worry about the front stage, get some nice comps up front and sub nd you should good to go


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> dont wry bout the back stage worry about the front stage, get some nice comps up front and sub nd you should good to go


Thanks for the back up, they didnt believe me.haha


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah. front stage is more important. But i think it sounds just too weird without back speakers. Anywhos. Taking off the back seat will help a lot, but i don't belive is necessary. never tried to leave the back seat on, but its only two slide clips for the bottom, and then two screws for the actually back seat. That is unless your seats flip down. Then take out all the pop-rivets and such on the back deck, remove the third break light and off comes the rear deck.


----------

